# Question about quinoa



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

When you cook quinoa, does it look like it has little worms coming out of it (white tails)?? Please tell me yes.







: I made some Elk Quinoa Vegetable soup and I boiled it for 1 1/2 hours. I put the quinoa in at the beginning which was probably way too long for it to cook. Anyways, we had quinoa before just boiled and I remember it being crunchy and had little tail looking parts. So we've been eating this same soup for 5 days now for lunch. DS says to me today "look mom, worms in my soup". I almost puked in my mouth.







Please please please tell me that my quinoa (which I keep in the freezer) isn't full of beans and when I cook it worms don't come out and get cooked.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes! That's a sign that the quinoa is cooked: the little white tails come out of the grains.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa
"A common cooking method is to treat quinoa much like rice, bringing two cups of water to a boil with one cup of grain, covering at a low simmer and cooking for 14-18 minutes *or until the germ separates from the seed. The cooked germ looks like a tiny curl and should have a slight bite to it* (like al-dente pasta)."


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tamagotchi* 
Yes! That's a sign that the quinoa is cooked: the little white tails come out of the grains.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa
"A common cooking method is to treat quinoa much like rice, bringing two cups of water to a boil with one cup of grain, covering at a low simmer and cooking for 14-18 minutes *or until the germ separates from the seed. The cooked germ looks like a tiny curl and should have a slight bite to it* (like al-dente pasta)."

Oh thank you thank you thank you thank you.







I got a bit nervous thinking I've been serving my family Worm Soup.


----------

